# Zusätzliche Maustasten belegen



## Aquadukt (1. November 2009)

*Zusätzliche Maustasten belegen*

Ich nutze schon seit langem Logitech Mäuse die eigentlich alle wesentlich mehr als die beiden Standarttasten + Mausrad besitzen und genauso lang ärgere ich mich auch schon, dass sich dies Zusatztasten nicht so belegen lassen wie ich es gerne hätte... 

Selbstverständlich können über Setpoint den Tasten bestimmte Windowsfunktionen wie "Vor, Zurück, Kopieren, etc.." und auch selbst definierte Tastenkürzel auf der Tastatur zugewiesen werden, aber eine ganz normale "Maustaste 4" gibt es nicht. Bei meiner Logitec G5 ist die Maustaste laut Setpoint als "Standardtaste" belegt. Wenn ich drauf drücke ist aber die Windows Funktion "Zurück" hinterlegt... 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die weiteren Tasten so zu belegen, dass diese quasi als zusätzliche (oder von mir aus auch neue) Taste gehandelt werden und nicht mit irgendeiner Windowsfunktion oder einer Taste auf der Tastatur verknüpft sind?

Das ich diese Tasten also z.B. in einem spiel direkt verknüpfen kann als "Maustaste 5, Maustaste 6, usw.."?

Oder geht das mit dem Setpointzeugs nicht?


----------



## rabit (1. November 2009)

*AW: Zusätzliche Maustasten belegen*

Hier kannst Du bei mir alle Tasten so belegen wie man es mag zumnindest für meine Anforderungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aquadukt (1. November 2009)

*AW: Zusätzliche Maustasten belegen*

Danke für den Screen...
Selbstverständlich habe ich mich bereits intensiv mit den Einstellmöglichkeiten im Setpoint auseinandergesetzt. Leider kann man es da drinn nicht "frei" einstellen 

Wie ist es z.B. möglich, dass (bei dir im bild ist es glaube ich Mauswheel nach rechts) dort dann eine Standartfunktion hinterlegt ist, die ich in spielen belegen kann? Also nicht mit Tastaturzuweisung oder sowas, sondern das da auch "Mausbutton 7" (also eine eigene Taste) auftaucht?

Hatte ich aber glaub ich schon im ersten Post beschrieben....


----------



## Bullveyr (2. November 2009)

*AW: Zusätzliche Maustasten belegen*

Zu Logitech speziell kann ich nichts sagen, das Problem ist aber, dass Spiele nur 5 Tasten (+ Mausrad) kennen, ältere Games, und wohl auch aktuellere schlecht programmierte, teilweise nur 3.

Keine Ahnung ob mehr als 5 Tasten überhaupt im Windows klar definiert sind damit die Spiele überhaupt mehr Tasten nutzen können.

Wobei ich bisher bei keiner Maus Probleme hatte, dass die beiden Daumentasten nicht vom Spiel erkannt wurden, benutze aber auch seit langem nur die Windows eigenen Treiber.


----------



## Aquadukt (2. November 2009)

*AW: Zusätzliche Maustasten belegen*

Find ich den Hammer, dass sich da noch nie jemand wirklich beschwert hat...  Auch meine Befragung von Google hat hierzu nichts ergeben. Aber bei Joisticks geht das doch auch... Habe irgendwo nen Sidewinder rumfligen mit zug zusatztasten... Die werden alle brav als "Joy1....X" erkannt. Also ist das doch wohl eher ein Treiberproblem?!

Die Windowstreiber hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Werd ich mal versuchen...


----------



## Sturmi (2. November 2009)

*AW: Zusätzliche Maustasten belegen*

Kommt soweit ich weiß echt auf das Spiel an. Man kann das ganze aber umgehen indem man den Maustasten Tasten auf der Tastatur zuweist ( bei 3. Funktion wählen, auf Tastendruckzuweisung, dann die gwünschte Taste auf der Tastatur drücken). Einfach eine Taste wählen die du sonst im Spiel nicht benutzt ( ü oder so was ), im Spiel dann einfach die gewünschte Aktion mit ü belegen und fertig.


----------



## Bullveyr (3. November 2009)

*AW: Zusätzliche Maustasten belegen*

Ist eher ein OS Problem, ein Joystick wird eben als solcher erkannt weil es definiert ist und wie schon gesagt ist afaik eine Maus mit mehr als 5 Tasten nicht spezifiziert.

Edit:

Gerade ne Antwort von nem befreundeten R&D Manager eines Maus-Herstellers bekommen, der Standard HID-Driver kennt nur Button 1-5 (+ Mousewheel up/down), mit mehr kann der Spiele-Hersteller natürlich nicht arbeiten.
Was er aber noch kennt ist "tilt" (normalerweise Mausrad neigen, kann man aber auch auf andere Buttons legen, z.B. bei meiner Xai) was anscheinend auch von machen Games unterstützt wird.

Ansonsten bleiben natürlich bloß die üblichen Workarounds, welche imho sowieso ausreichend sind.


----------

